# Scolarships for international students.



## Reghu (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi guys,i have been trying to find out in reality how much scholarship is available for international students and what usually are the criteria for getting the scholarships?
The fee in USC or UCLA or LFS for me is more than that i could afford ,so if i ever get an admission(if am lucky enough  ), i just wanted to know whether i would be able to afford it.


----------



## Ananthak1412 (Feb 9, 2010)

Noways man. NYU, USC and all these may be the best schools by reputation. There's no way we can afford.. especially considering how the dollar overwhelms the rupee.

ive applied to OHIO, LMU, Chapman and Syracuse. They are the ones that i thought had a god program and are affordable with some loans.

Im really not sure about and scholarships as such either. But if u get a good TOEFL score u may get a scholarship of some kinds


----------



## swap (Feb 11, 2010)

hi.......guys......heard that the financial aid/support not much......particularly wen their economy is on a downslide......heard the same thing about toefl scores and assistantships (teaching assistantships etc)......places like UCLA, USC way off the radar in terms of tuition....am just giving it a shot with lmu....hit or miss


----------

